# Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

For $300 the casting quality is pretty poor, and the flanges are so far out of true its ridiculous. I'm gonna have to pay to get both flanges decked. The hole's on the headside flange still have drilling imperfections in them. 
Overall I'm not impressed with the quality. It will have to do though. I plan on cleaning up the casting imperfections, getting it anodized, and then decking both flanges before I'm able to use it. 
The gap in the middle ports. The outside ports are touching the head:









Can't get this bolt in no matter what I do:








Finished (as far as the studs or bolts for the carbs, I don't know what thread they are yet. They sure as heck aren't metric.







)











_Modified by WhiteG60 at 3:31 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (WhiteG60)*

I have the same mani, it's not perfect either. 
As for the head to mani bolts i was just going to use studs there as well. Not real room to get bolts in all the holes.
As for the carb to mani holes mine are metric 8mmx1.25


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (WhiteG60)*

I used ABA exhaust studs trimmed to mount mine when I had one.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (WolfGTI)*

On the head, or for the carb/itbs?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (WhiteG60)*

Definitely recommend the Chadil manifold over Rowland.
Can be ordered from these guys for 320, great guys to deal with, just ordered a 16v weber mani form them for 210, great quality.
http://www.europeanmotorworks.com/


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (veedublub)*

my rowland manifold was the same way when i got it, and when i went to install the manifold on the head not all the holes on the manifold line up with the head meaning if you installed a couple of the bolts, the rest of the holes were off just a "slight" bit. i ended up drilling all 8 holes just a little bit larger to give me some wiggle room, then i studded the top 4 and used locking exhaust nuts, then for the bottom 4 i used the factory bolts. once i did all this work then the manifold lined up fine. oh yeah, i had to true the manifold as well, but mine was off only a little bit, not enough to affect it, but i wanted it right anyway


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (veedubman91)*

The rowland single DCOE manifold I got was also of iffy quality, but a few minutes with a dremel and file fixed that up. Not too many companies making these sorts of things in high volume anymore, so there are bound to be casting issues. I was perfectly happy with the manifold, once I modded it, and I'll buy from them again one day. I'll be ready with the dremel for when it arrives though







.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (B4S)*

You should see the POS manifolds TWM supplies with their throttle body kits. You sure as hell wouldn't be complaining with what you have now if you had one of these!
I've yet to see ANY companies manifolds for carbs/itbs that fits perfectly. My Weber, Drake and TWM manifolds all required work to fit. Some less than others.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (secondgen)*

kinda good to hear some of these things, makes me happy that i am not the only one that had to do some work to make my manifold fit.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (veedubman91)*

Yeah its not like... unusable. ANd its not even unacceptable. But for $300 I'd like a little better fit and finish. A crappy sand casting with little finish work done on it like this should NOT cost $300. $175 at the most.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ugh.. sounds like crap.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TehLonz)*

yeah, i agree with the finish. that is why mine is powdercoated gloss black.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Yeah its not like... unusable. ANd its not even unacceptable. But for $300 I'd like a little better fit and finish. A crappy sand casting with little finish work done on it like this should NOT cost $300. $175 at the most.

Sad part is they are only around $150 if you buy it in SA, it's the shipping that ends up doubling the cost. Glad I only paid $65 shipped for mine.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Mine came to 190$CAN shipped to me, direct from Rowland







.
Middlemen suck.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_My Weber, Drake and TWM manifolds all required work to fit. Some less than others. 

Each one is a copy of the other.
I have had TWM ITB's and they were great but I feel bad for people that pay $1800US+ for these.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Recieved my Rowland Manifold today, disappointed in the quality (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Each one is a copy of the other.
I have had TWM ITB's and they were great but I feel bad for people that pay $1800US+ for these.

Agreed.


----------



## conejo.01 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a Chadil manifold in my crossflow head in my mk1 and I think the runners are longer and more straight than Rowland's. The ports and flanges were factory perfect but I am using Dellortos 45's, I couldn't mount Webers on it because the shafts touched each others. I had to use a custom radiator because the upper water fitting was in front very near the air horns, the same was for the factory oil cooler. But I am really happy with the Chadil.


----------

